# Build a gravity fed smoker



## nnolannn (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm going to build a gravity fed smoker. Seems like one the size of Stumps baby smoker would be about the right size. I've seen plans for sale for $80 but seems like those funds would be better used on supplies to build it. First thing will be build the frame with square tubing 1.5 or 2".  then build a Shute 8 X 8 that tapers  wider. Thicker metal for the hot  box. I think the opening for smoke to enter the cook box will be the size of a dollar bill. build up the Shute and install in the frame before  skinning with sheet metal or plate metal. a computer fan with a PID like the master built or  a pipe shut off valve like many have .    I guess im just asking for any thoughts or ideas.


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Sounds like a plan.  I wish I had your get up and go


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 4, 2020)

I just bought the Masterbuilt and boy am I glad I did.


----------



## nnolannn (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## nnolannn (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## nnolannn (Feb 4, 2021)

This project started out as a refrigerator smoker. As progress went forward the fridg was tossed because of corrosion (too many holes). lots of mistakes along the way. some of the metal ive picked up free over the years and used on this smoker.  Im hoping to get temps low enough to smoke sausage 120-180f , brisket and shoulders at 225-275


----------



## nnolannn (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## bill1 (Feb 5, 2021)

What you need to do is get an old refrigerator handle and mount it on that massive door!  You'll get quite a few laughs then when you say, "Well it started as a refrigerator build."  
Seriously, nice work and in record time.  Love your workshop; and I'm partic jealous of your bathroom!


----------



## nnolannn (Feb 10, 2021)

bill1 said:


> What you need to do is get an old refrigerator handle and mount it on that massive door!  You'll get quite a few laughs then when you say, "Well it started as a refrigerator build."
> Seriously, nice work and in record time.  Love your workshop; and I'm partic jealous of your bathroom!


Thank You! Did just that! That door weighs 110 lbs. The latch snaps and pulls tight with no effort. I was going to use the same latches that was used on the small doors but the old refrigerator door works great. I wish I knew why everyone uses a ball valve for the firebox vent. I just used a typical smoker exhaust pipe vent style.


----------



## nnolannn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## bill1 (Feb 11, 2021)

nnolannn said:


> View attachment 484320
> View attachment 484322


I'm lovin' that door handle!  And I agree, save the money on the brass ball valves...one less piece of plastic exposed to your food.   
When Weber kettles start using them, I'll reconsider!


----------



## nnolannn (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## nnolannn (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## nnolannn (Mar 15, 2021)

Used it the first time last week using just the vent to cook chicken. I've never used a gravity fed so everything I learned was through trial and error. with the 2" vent full open without the blower it went past 430 before I blocked the air 3/4 closed. mostly maintained 275 but still needed attention. I then put the chicken in. It went well but I knew I wanted a blower controller. 

This last weekend I built a blocking plate to stick in one of the grate slides using 1" sq. tubing and sheet metal both sides with 1" ceramic insulation in between. Used this to reduce the smoking chamber size and save on charcoal. It worked well.
added a Thermoworks blower controller. worked well to maintained 275 with no effort. I did find out the hard way there has to be a restriction. when the temp reached 530 I realized even though the blower didn't blow the air can still go through the fan and feed the coals. I cut a slot in the sq. tube and made a gate valve to close 3/4 or more. that worked. I then put in the beef ribs  and pork pic.  the cook with the blocking plate and blower was then easy and efficient with charcoal.


----------



## nnolannn (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## nnolannn (Mar 21, 2021)

works as a electric smoker for sausage/sticks


----------



## onemanlan (Jun 15, 2021)

Wow, what a freaking unit! Thanks for sharing all the pics. I wish to have your fab skills (and work space) some day! I'm a huge fan of Insulated Vertical Smokers. Would be happy to give that big green beast a home!


----------



## nnolannn (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank You. I've been really enjoying the smoker. I'm new to gravity fed, but so far so good. The electric element was necessary for sausage and sticks because the lowest temp I can get with the charcoal is 220F.


----------

